# my new adition rapture



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

here is my new wf cockatiel *rapture *


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What a cutie  I love his name


----------



## riverdog (Jun 23, 2008)

Awesome Allen...........great name


----------



## tielitsover (May 22, 2009)

what a cutie....... how old?


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Gorgeous tiel. congrats.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

here is rapture he arived less then 1 hour ago


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

oops i forgot he is 5 months old


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

His little white face is starting to come in!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

He's a stunner! congrats.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

acording to the person i bought him from she can,t rember what the breeder told her of his parents it is 1 of the following 2 

SNOWBALL-male-w/f lutino...... BULLET-female- w/f cinnamon pearl


BABY-male-cinnamon w/f (split to pearl) .....DOLLY-female-normal orange cheek (split to w/f)


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

my poor poor rapture look at his tail not to fear it will grow back


----------

